# Our newest family member



## TessC (Dec 19, 2010)

This is Stormy, she's roughly 8 weeks old or so and she just came home with us today. She's settling in pretty well, both of our older cats are (predictably) miffed, and our silly but sweet golden retriever thinks she's the best thing in the whole world. (Don't worry, all interactions with the other animals are very closely supervised.)

We borrowed one of Mika's beds for Stormy, hence all of the dark fur and the shredded cardboard in it, lol:








I love her pretty blue eyes:







Hanging out with the kiddo while he plays (oy, he needs a haircut, lol):







Size reference, this is one of Murphy's feet next to the kitty:







Pics are dark since it's so dark in here and my phone cam goes D= over dark indoor pics, but:







*sniff*







This is what a fuzzy kitty looks like after a Murphy-bath:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2010)

How adorable! I hope it doesn't take too long for your other cats to accept Stormy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 19, 2010)

How adorable! The one with the dog sniffing is priceless!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh my heart just melted :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 19, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## Araseth (Dec 19, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous ^^


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 19, 2010)

So so sweet..... U have just made me want another kitty.... Love Murphy too, retreivers have such beautiful natures.... Good luck with the bonding


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 19, 2010)

So precious...  I just want to reach through the computer and hug that little bundle of dog-spitty fur!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely little kitty cat.  Snowshoe?


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 19, 2010)

so Adorable.. Siamese?


----------



## TessC (Dec 19, 2010)

I dunno what she is beyond fuzzy and cute.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 19, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 19, 2010)

so cute.. we almost added to our family to..


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2010)

So sweets!


----------



## shedaisy (Dec 19, 2010)

Stormy looks like she could be a Rag Doll Breed, I have 2 & they have the same markings & eye colour. So cute


----------



## Deda (Dec 20, 2010)

she's too cute!  I love her name, Stormy is a perfect cat name!


----------



## Sibi (Dec 20, 2010)

What a precious bundle of fluff.....and those beautiful blue eyes are spectacular!


----------



## Acme (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful kitty.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Dec 21, 2010)

the pic with Murphy and the kitty is just darling!  Makes me want to get one too.


----------



## NancyRogers (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww!  I love your fur babies!


----------



## Stormshade (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness is she the cutest!!!!????  What a beauty.  And great name too.   :wink:


----------



## kelleyaynn (Dec 25, 2010)

Stormy is just adorable. The pics with Murphy are precious. I would love to have a golden retriever. But I have two cats who would NOT take kindly to having a "brother" or "sister."


----------



## TessC (Dec 25, 2010)

Both of the adult cats despise Murph with all of their hearts, lol.


----------



## MsDee (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute furbaby pics


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 28, 2010)

Awwww. She is soooo cute! I had a dog named Stormy... I LOVE that name!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 8, 2011)

sweet!! Love the pic where she's wet from dog kisses.


----------

